# Pipe bursting with Bulldozer



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

After a 3M renovation and only open for 4 weeks they now had multiple buildings backing up with sewer water. We went and jetted and jetted finally found a clean out in the middle of the parking lot under a car. Jetted some more and got them open. Camera'd line found nasty cast iron. Told them about it said see how it goes. But knowing we pulled several pairs of black rubber gloves and half a 5 gallon bucket of scale out of the line we knew we'd be back. Not to mention building sat for 1.5 years vacant.
1 day later they blocked up again. Got city sewer map and Dug up clean out by road. Jetted again and dye tested sewer to confirm building tie-ins. We found out 95% of all the building were on this old line. They had only one bathroom on the far side of the building that was on its own 6" PVC line. Dug up clean out and found old line was 4" cast iron. Called inspector out and he said you know it needs to be 6" from house to road. I said yep. In my head I was thinking "$$$". Told dealership the news he said fix it by Saturday because it was grand opening and mayor was coming blah blah blah. So a few days later bulldozers crew came in and we bursted 160' of the old line and made it 6". We tied in the all the buildings,oil separator and added more clean outs. Now they are good to go. 

One of my favorite parts besides bursting was taking pictures with my phantom 3 drone. Hope you enjoy the video. 





 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

The orange/brown is the scale that ran down the parking lot from us jetting.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We had several piles of this we scooped up


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

View of pipe.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice video!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice video and job


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice!
No matter how many times I see a bursting job or lining it is always interesting.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought I was clicking on a thread where I was going to see a real bulldozer pulling a cable and pipe bursting a sewer lol


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Cuda said:


> I thought I was clicking on a thread where I was going to see a real bulldozer pulling a cable and pipe bursting a sewer lol


thats funny


----------

